# cloudy water after filter clean



## chilled84 (1 Apr 2010)

What is the cause for this?? Just after cleaning filter? Cloudy water?


----------



## JamesM (1 Apr 2010)

How did you clean the filter/media?

Could be a bacteria bloom...


----------



## chilled84 (1 Apr 2010)

JamesM said:
			
		

> How did you clean the filter/media?
> 
> Could be a bacteria bloom...



I just empty my canister into a tub and then clean all media in the water from canister in tub. Mainly i just squeze the sponges out. A get the dirt of them, I leave the rest.


----------



## Mark Evans (1 Apr 2010)

bloom i reckon, even when cleaning in tank water, you can get clouding. nowt to worry about. back off the fish feeding a little etc etc. whilst it corrects itself.


----------



## chilled84 (1 Apr 2010)

saintly said:
			
		

> bloom i reckon, even when cleaning in tank water, you can get clouding. nowt to worry about. back off the fish feeding a little etc etc. whilst it corrects itself.



Fantastic, Ill do just that. I did suspect a bloom, seeing its the first time in 2 plus months since i cleaned them last. Saintly, Now i have you reading right now, visit my journal for me, there is an issue there too that you may have the answer for and others would benefit from reading too.


----------



## Mark Evans (1 Apr 2010)

i should add, increase feeding slowly. you've lost some of the bacteria, so don't over feed now.


----------



## sWozzAres (30 Jul 2010)

I suspect the bacteria would make it back into the filter.

I had a similiar issue a while back, in order to remove snails from the filter, I tipped the filter media into the empty bath and then, pretty much one by one picked them up and put them back in the filter tray!   

Not long after restarting the filter, the fish were having real trouble breathing. They were just swimming erratically in circles around my central plant which was pearling, in 6 years they have ever acted this way. I was worried, so I changed another 50% of the water but it didn't seem to improve the situation. Ended up with a airstone running overnight.

I don't know for certain what caused it, but I put it down to dislodging alot of filter bacteria from the media that then ended up in the tank, irritating maybe blocking the fish gills. The next day everything was back to normal so I assume the bacteria quickly found it's way back into the filter.


----------

